# Phallus Festivals in Japan



## Svajoklis (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh those Japanese...


----------



## Colonel (Feb 27, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Japan is such a wacky place. Can you imagine if this happened in the US or some European countries?


is there no sexual festival in Europe or any other christian nations?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Colonel said:


> is there no sexual festival in Europe or any other christian nations?


No, not in Holland

But this is brilliant, some these pictures are wrong, you just got to love it! :rofl:


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

LMAO! I'm almost speechless!
I think they're trying to compensate for something! :colgate:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL...this is very disturbing.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

japan is trully a bizarre fucking country. :laugh:


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

seems very interesting, maybe i can see it somday


----------



## Colonel (Feb 27, 2005)

momochan said:


> No, not in Holland


But, there're some great sex museums in Amsterdam, right?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Colonel said:


> is there no sexual festival in Europe or any other christian nations?


Sure, in homosexual ancient Greece.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Japanese has truly a unique culture, especially in sex.


----------

